# فهرس مواضيع البرامج



## zanitty (10 مايو 2012)

*2. فهرس مواضيع البرامج *

*i.برامج التكييف و التبريد*
​ 


[*=right]اصدارات شركةmcquay المجانية كاملة
 
[*=right]برنامج لاختيار grilles& diffuser 
[*=right]برنامج لأختيار الchiller , AHU , FCU برنامج جميل جداا 
[*=right]Itt Bell & Gossett for Hydronic Heating and Cooling Systems 
[*=right]برنامج رائع للدارسين لحساب فى مجال التكييف 
[*=right]لمن يحب 
[*=right]ملف حسابات الدكت من دار الهندسة كامل بالباسورد لمن اراد اضافة اسم المشروع و اسم المهندس
 
[*=right]برنامج قياسات ضواغط التبريد والتكييفبرنامج لتسهيل البحث عن قياسات الضواغط الى كل المهتمين والباحثين 
[*=right]حمل وادعيلي 2 
[*=right]برنامج لحساب الوقت الشمسي 
[*=right]ملف شيت إكسيل خاص بحسابات حصر أعمال مجاري الهواء -Duct- والخاص بدار الهندسة 
[*=right]خطوات منظمه لتعلم التكييف 
[*=right]طلب برنامج حساب الاحمال الحرارية من trane 
[*=right]كتاب مفيد جدا Copelan Refrigeration Manual 
[*=right]مفاجاه ساره عن برامج ايليت ..... متيجوا نشوف 
[*=right]بمناسبة العيد اقوى برنامج لحساب الاحمال trace 700 كامل وبالسيريال 
[*=right]فضل برنامج لتصميم صاج التكييف المركزى Duct Design 
[*=right]الطريقه الصحيحه لحساب الضغط الاستاتيكى للمراوح 
[*=right]حساب نازعات الرطوبة dehumidifier من المسابح المغلقة؟؟؟ 
[*=right]استكمالا لموضوع اخونا زانيتي كتاب كارير الرائع- ملف اكسل كارير لحساب الاحمال 
[*=right]حصر لمخطط تكييف 
[*=right]غرف التبريد والتجميد 
[*=right]مشروع انشاء دائرة معارف التكييف المركزي و الحريق و الصحي 
[*=right]البرنامج( القنبلة الهيدروجينية ) لقسم التبريد والتكييف 
[*=right]ممكن مساعدة 
[*=right]تكييف المسابح 
[*=right]معرفة احجام الضواغط 
[*=right]مجموعة برامج TechniSolve الخاصة بالتبريد والتكييف 
[*=right]لكل مهندس و تقنس سامي في التبريد و التكييف برنامج autofluid 2009 
[*=right]حساب وزن الصاج 
[*=right]الى الاستاذ mohamad mech عاجل رجاءا 
[*=right]حصريا على موقع المهندسين العرب مجموعة برامج من TechniSolve Site 
[*=right]برنامجين قنبلة ... رسم مخططات التكييف ductwork بسهولة في أوتوكاد 
[*=right]برنامج hap 4,41 
[*=right]برامج لاختيار مراوح التهوية 
[*=right]ملف اكثر من رائع flow convertar للتحويل من اى وحده الى cfm والعكس 
[*=right]لخبراء chilled water  
 

 
*ii. برامج الاعمال الصحيه و الرى
*

ملفات الحسابات من المهندس محمد المي

مشروع انشاء دائرة معارف التكييف المركزي و الحريق و الصحي
اكسل شيت لحسابfixture unit
لكل مهندس و تقنس سامي في التبريد و التكييف برنامج autofluid 2009
كيفية اختيار مضخة رفع الصرف ؟؟؟؟
طلب تصميم شبكة تغذية مياه
برنامج اكسيل خطير كل مايخص تصميم الميكانيكا


*iii. برامج اعمال الحريق
*

ممكن برنامج لحساب fm200

ملفات الحسابات من المهندس محمد المي
مشروع انشاء دائرة معارف التكييف المركزي و الحريق و الصحي



*iv. برامج الغازات الطبيه *

*v. برامج اخرى*​ 


[*=right]Converter
 
[*=right]الأسطوره:الآله الحاسبهfx9860من كاسيو للتحميل2.5ميجا بس وبالصور 

[*=right]برامج لتصميم حاجات كتيرة
[*=right]@@قاموس المصطلحات الهندسية {مهم لكل المهندسين}@@

[*=right]حصريا برنامج تحويل الملفات من pdf الى word....... Free Pdf Word Converter
[*=right]خواطر ..................حول الريفيت الام اي بي Revit MEP
[*=right]أفضل برنامج لتحويل الوحدات Pressure -length-volume-power-flow rate 
​ ​ ​​


----------

